# An atmospheric haunt with NO PROPS



## Marrow

Since it's halfway to Halloween (or it was when I photographed the display), I set up a mini-haunt in my backyard. With no props at all and no electric lighting. I tried to keep it very organic and traditional, but still spooky. 
Photos are on my blog, click below.
http://marrowhouse.blogspot.com/2011/05/point-of-no-return-2011.html
Hope you like it!

Btw, credit totally goes to Pumpkinrot for the witch jars and the inspiration for this whole thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice photos, Marrow. They're very moody


----------



## kprimm

Nice work,you definately do not have to have expensive props and alot of money into a display to make it creepy.A dark ol scary shack back in the woods with nothing more than an evil faced glowing jack o lantern is enough.


----------



## Dixie

Very nice, Marrow - this is a great reminder that setting the scene is oh so very important!


----------



## Rahnefan

Ain't you clever. That is awesome. Now all you have to do is fill it up come October. Probably most folks would start with props and try to build the mood around it, but I think you are onto a smarter idea.


----------



## NoahFentz

Beyond the No Props and the atmosphere you definitely have an eye for photography and video editing. I really love your photos and enjoyed watchin your video. Very well done...


----------



## Marrow

Thanks so much everyone! This is not part of my haunt this year, just an experiment in prop-less haunting.


----------



## Spooky1

It's nice and creepy. Folks will scare themselves in a place like that.


----------



## Spooklights

Your pictures are just haunting...no pun intended. Lovely work!


----------



## JohnnyL

Beautifully done!


----------



## jaege

Bravo!!!! Proof positive that creepy and spooky do not need gore. Your atmosphere would have the tots terrified by their own imagination. Excellent photos by the way.


----------



## halloween71

Plenty of creepy!!!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

love it!


----------



## Dixie

jaege said:


> bravo!!!! Proof positive that *creepy and spooky do not need gore.* your atmosphere would have the tots terrified by their own imagination. Excellent photos by the way.


100% true!!!


----------



## jaege

Dixie said:


> 100% true!!!


I am honored, madam, to have such a proficient haunter agree with me.:jol:


----------



## austenandrews

I love the idea of a haunt lit entirely by candles and flames.


----------



## wandererrob

I like this. A lot. Very spooky and eerie yet simple. It looks fantastic!

In fact, if you wouldn't mind, I'd love to use this photo as one of my Halloween desktop backgrounds when I need to get in the mood


----------



## Marrow

Thanks for all the compliments! I plan to do another Halfway to Halloween thing next year, and possibly every year. 

Wandererrob : Sure! No need to ask permission, any photos on my blog are free for you to download and use as wallpapers.


----------



## nixie

I love this!


----------



## CoolDJTV

Just add an Actor or 2 and some fog and that would Amazing! Great Job!


----------



## Ryan Wern

Very cool and different. It's kind of nice to see something without all the props and lighting effects and stuff. It has depth and the lighting you used really gave it a personality. It reminds me of something out of a story book, in a Blair Witch Project kind of way. I think you nailed it. Nice work


----------



## Lunatic

I love what you did there. I think a spooky atmosphere along with some imagination can be quite creepy. Nice job!


----------



## sbell2547

*Good job!*

I love your spooky no props set up. Nothing is scarier than your own imagination, the dark and some really good music (like Midnight Syndicate). Add some lights and a story and you all ready to go!

As you know the professionals rely on disorientation and sound to set the mood -- the rest is just dressing. Have you thought of rigging up a spring to whip across the ankles about half way through?


----------



## Marrow

sbell,

Thanks! The ankle whip idea is so cool and would be totally terrifying, but my goal from the beginning was to use no props whatsoever, least of all animatronics. 

And it's not like anyone was walking along the trail anyway, I did it just for myself


----------



## meltyface

I was looking for some inexpensive ideas to add a creepy factor to my yard and thanks to your great photos I might have to go dig up some sticks.


----------

